# Disc Golf



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 11, 2012)

Obviously is a stoner sport. I just got started with it a few weeks ago and I'm hooked! There has got to be a decent amount of people on here that play... Let's hear some stories, techniques, or anything else related.


----------



## Ninjagrow89 (Nov 11, 2012)

Disc Golf is awesome. I have been playing since i was six. I am 23. I have only got one ace (hole in one). The sport is becoming more popular every year. I cant begin to describe every aspect of it. I am from Seattle, WA there are many great courses around there. I live in N Idaho right now and had to build a course on our hill because of the lack of them out here. Anyways i hope you stick with it. FOLF!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 11, 2012)

There's a few courses around my house here in SC. But only 2 of the 6 or so are good/maintained. Here's a shot of the main course I play.







It's a bitch for beginners because of all the water. I've lost probably 4 of the 8 disc I've bought in the water there. It's hella fun. Hole 13 you start off throwing through trees that are like a field goal, then they have two choices for baskets, a hanging one or a buried one.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 11, 2012)

Disc Golf is awesome!!!! I have been playing since about '05, i have over 20 discs, but i have about 5 or 6 go to discs, that i always use. Star Destroyer 175 for most long drives, Aviar-X for mid range, and longer mid-range i use a Champion Eagle or a Champion Beast, they are both really stable, and go straight. For flicking to the right, i use a Discraft Flick 172; a really overstable disc. Short range: Aviar-X Juliana Carver edition. Real close shots and turbo putts: Discraft X-Putt.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 11, 2012)

See I'm still learning all of the disc's flight patterns. I lost a Star Beast yesterday :/ brand new... I also bought a Star Orc 171 that I'm learning to love. It's pretty straight up until the last 10yards or so. My Wraith 171 is my go to though. Love Wraiths!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 11, 2012)

and a heads up, Dicks Sporting Goods sells disc. Turns out they mislabel a lot of them for the wrong prices. I guess there's so many and they all look alike that the employees get confused


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 12, 2012)

Yea, Orcs are fun, but i rarely use mine. I have a few Wraiths, too. Been to Dick's. They sell discs at the 7-11 right next to my local course, and there are better prices than Dicks. Sometimes, there will be vendors right at the course. I got one of my favorite discs from a guy selling discs out of the back of a van, brand new for $10.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 12, 2012)

That's whats up. Know of any good online vendors? PM me if so please.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 19, 2012)

Lost my Star Orc today... about to get a bunch of used ones offline tonight


----------



## Alphakronik (Jan 25, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> That's whats up. Know of any good online vendors? PM me if so please.



I go through the Disc Golf Center website. Best prices I've found. Sometimes, Marshall Street will beat them on a sale however.

Chain-Bangers Unite!


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 25, 2013)

Hell ya! Disc Golf is really big around my way. 

I keep 2x Star Wraiths in my bag aswell as 2x champ orcs.. Great discs!! I've found my FLX Avenger SS 167-168 is perfect for learning Hyzer-flips.. Straight off the rack too. 

NukeOS is an Amazing flick' disc aswell as long hyzer shots.. Gotta have a seasoned arm to throw it tho.

Buzzz FLX .5 Best disc ever made!! 

Mvp Ion, just a god like putter guy that hates to miss...


Pro Tip: Hang a heavy blanket somewhere to practice your drive shot "Rip". Helped me WAY more than that towel snapping drill..

I buy most of my plastic used on CL. Half the price and they're already broken in!


----------



## biglungs (Jan 27, 2013)

de laveaga santa cruz


----------

